# Beau's Latest Groom



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

My sweet mini boy, Beau, went to see Madeline on Monday after a four-week interval, so he was definitely in need of a bath and haircut. This groom marks the beginning of his transition from summer miami to winter lamb trim, so she left his legs and body a teeny bit longer than usual. She'll probably trim back his bracelets next time; it'll eventually all even out.

The weather was great when we got home, so we went outside to play and blow off some steam for a bit, then came back inside for a well-earned treat. (The treats are on the counter right above him, and he's giving me his patented "So, what's taking you so long?" look.) He actually cooperated for a few photos, so here ya go!


----------



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

What a handsome boy!!! That tail....and ears....perfect!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Look at that GLORIOUS tail!!!  

Rebecca


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Stunning little man! I love his expression, too.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Great photos! I am SO envious of his tail!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yah, Beau has a terrific tail, I agree, but he is just plain terrific looking. You are lucky to have such a capable groomer, too! Now- where's the mud. he he he


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh that tail !!!! Perfection !!

If I were you I'd be bringing that groomer a box of chocolates at every groom. She is amazing!! Does she have a website? I'd love to see more of her work!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

What a fine specimen!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Your groomer does a fabulous job on Beau, but it would be hard to make a boy that handsome look bad.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Great photos - such a handsome boy and wonderful groom! I am amazed how you all keep your white dogs so white! Funny everyone should mention Beau's tail, I was going to show my groomer that I wanted a big pompom like that for Lily, but she has such a short stumpy tail, I don't think it'll be possible. Thanks for posting these photos.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

It's a joy to watch the ever impeccably groomed Beau transition into the next season's style. I am in the throes of doing likewise here on the east coast, preparing Chagall to morph from his Miami back to a Lamb for winter. I want to have a go at putting bell-bottoms on him first; a style I swore I'd _never_ again follow having decades ago tossing out my hip-hugger, bell-bottom blue jeans. If you could ship Madeline here to the east, just long enough for her to create the transition pattern on Chagall, I_ promise_ to have her back in time for Beau's next groom. I'd cover all travel expenses of course. And as has been noted, your boy has _great_ tail, and I am a _major _fan of good tail.:wink:


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I wish we lived closer to your groomer.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

What a handsome fella! If my poodles were girls they would be drooling.  I agree, you are lucky to have such a wonderful groomer. Of course, it helps that you have such a handsome dog for her to worko.  I wish Trev's tail looked as beautiful and full. Unfortunately my little sister took some scissors to his glorious poof (it was bigger than beau's) about 6 wks ago. I was not very happy.  Especially considering I'm using him in a grooming competition this weekend!


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

That tail is amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Loverly......and, uh, I see he likes the same little tennis balls that Sunny does!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Don't tell Madeline, but I just tried to copy Beau's _awesome_ tail pom for Chagall, and transition him from the Miami to the Lamb trim for winter. See, I REALLY need you to send his groomer east, stat! :airplaneYour mother taught you to share the wealth, right?)


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> Don't tell Madeline, but I just tried to copy Beau's _awesome_ tail pom for Chagall, and transition him from the Miami to the Lamb trim for winter. See, I REALLY need you to send his groomer east, stat! :airplaneYour mother taught you to share the wealth, right?)


Looks to me like you don't need any help from Madeline -- Chagall has been poofed to perfection! Love that his tail is darker, too. Must be fun having a silver. Give him a pet from me!


----------

